# Serena Williams



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hope she goes to the top of the ranks.....be in the realm of some of the great tennis players.....Martina, Stefy , Grabreilla and many more.......
> 
> keepin my fingers crossed she goes for the grandslam...


Unfortunately she had to drop out of the French Open but she looks to be going strong at Wimbledon and I'm rooting for her to take the Women's Singles.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 3, 2018)

It's a lot easier to be #1 when the entire womens tennis association is made up of vastly inferior players

Sort of like why Federer and Nadal continue to win at their ages


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Unfortunately she had to drop out of the French Open but she looks to be going strong at Wimbledon and I'm rooting for her to take the Women's Singles.


think she would right at the top in the contender line. Just gotta watch her shoulder.

i like watching the hungry ones, and the surprises.......Boris Becker was one before he went to the top of the mens, he wasn't even ranked before Wembleton, but everyone was amazed as his service, and he was extremely deadly on the grass....



PetFlora said:


> It's a lot easier to be #1 when the entire womens tennis association is made up of vastly inferior players
> 
> Sort of like why Federer and Nadal continue to win at their ages


actually it isn't guess of the amount in the set, it's harder in the men's side cause of the 5 game rule, women's is only 3, women's side you have to win 2 out of 3, men's side you have to win 3 out of the 5.

with Wimbledon....speed and power are key on the grass.....

Federer isn't gonna last to long, Nadal too.......age and stress done to the body.....i would watch the lower people for upsets...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

Now it's getting exciting.
She's made the semi-finals by beating Camila Giorgi 3-6, 6-3, 6-4.
She figured out the serve in the first set & it was all downhill for Italy after that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

yep, she found that second serve kick.....basically with the spin she puts on it, it kicks further out moving the other play to open the opposite side.....she back.....let see how she does in the semi's....

wonder if we can find any video of her opponent in the next round to see how she is....hmm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

It looks like she's slated to play 13th seed Julia Goerges of Germany.

A quick video search turned up this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

Bertens looks like she ran out of steam in that match, especially if you look at the score....1-6 to Julia. Julia has had some ruff matches too bring alot down to the wire....especially against that russian in the round of 32...

best guess Serena in 3 sets, 2 if she plays serve and voley most of the time cause that what works in the grass..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

WOW

Kevin Anderson rallied from two sets down to shock Roger Federer 2-6, 6-7 (5), 7-5, 6-4, 13-11 

bet that was a good match


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

Serena Williams swept aside Julia Gorges in straight sets Thursday to book her place in the 2018 Wimbledon final.

The 23-time Grand Slam singles winner won their semi-final 6-2, 6-4 in just 70 minutes to reach her 10th Wimbledon singles final.

Serena in 2, knew i should have placed my bet....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

Do you happen to know when the Women's finals is on Saturday?
Google is brain farting on me atm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

they're say 8am on the 14th in England, dunno what that means for me and you........

just look up her name and it show it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

If my math is right that makes it like 23:00 on the 13th Alaska time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

Momma says . . .

Re-watching her semi atm.
She's throwing bombs & I really hope she pulls it out tomorrow too though Osaka looks pretty tough.
Go Serena!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

she's playing sevastova today?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> she's playing sevastova today?


They played yesterday & Serena steamrolled her 6-3, 6-1

The Gal is on Fire!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They played yesterday & Serena steamrolled her 6-3, 6-1
> 
> The Gal is on Fire!


yeah she is, i just watched the espn highlight real of the match.......next opponent Naomi Osaka...hmmm 

ck out the highlight reel of her






she's got a bit of a hammer serve from the looks of it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

I agree - I watched her match after Serena played.

I still think the Queen will take the gold.

"I usually only come in to shake hands" Lol!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree - I watched her match after Serena played.
> 
> I still think the Queen will take the gold.
> 
> "I usually only come in to shake hands" Lol!


i think so to, should be a great match....

Osaka said " she always wanted to play Serena?" well she gonna get her chance now, better get prepped


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

For Osaka it must be like getting in the ring with Mike Tyson.

Get ready for an ass whoopin (I hope)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

i'm thinkin 3 sets, only if Osaka play Serena like she played her semi's match, if she doesn't it will be a 2fer...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

We shall see my friend, we shall see.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> think she would right at the top in the contender line. Just gotta watch her shoulder.
> 
> i like watching the hungry ones, and the surprises.......Boris Becker was one before he went to the top of the mens, he wasn't even ranked before Wembleton, but everyone was amazed as his service, and he was extremely deadly on the grass....
> 
> ...


If womens was 5 sets she'd be undefeated


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 8, 2018)

when I see her in her lavender tutu I think of the cartoon hippo who wears one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2018)

I hated to see the match end as it did and I think Serena had a great shot at it, but the fucking Ump was an ass & pretty much destroyed the game.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 9, 2018)

waaaaaaa waaaaaaa waaaaaaaa


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hated to see the match end as it did and I think Serena had a great shot at it, but the fucking Ump was an ass & pretty much destroyed the game.


Serena got her ass kicked. People are using the ump call as an excuse. She was getting owned long before that happened.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't watch her dating back to her first Open tantrum where she should have been disqualified. Also any grunting is too annoying for me

So is Djokovic 13 bounces before each serve

BUT... here's the situation explained which shows what a sefl centered POS she is


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 10, 2018)

a brother chimes in dropping some truth


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2018)

i've got to admit it was a heck of a match overall. Naomi really held herself with the whole thing. Really surprised on how the first set came out. Now the second set when Serena was up 3-1, is when the ump called her for "coaching" now the issue with that is, everyone does it both on the women's side and on the men's, personally i think it was not right for the ump to go after her for that, and that started the ultimate melt down of the rest of the match......

here is the highlights:






throwing the breaking the racket on the ground, yes i see a violation with that, i've done it, and it cost me a point in a match when i was playing.

Here is the open commentary of the match....






Have to say Naomi played a hell of a match, she kept her head straight and focused.....

i also have to say there are a few things that need to be addressed and Serena pointed them out.....


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 11, 2018)

Wrong dude. The meltdown was the result of getting her ass KICKED in the first set, followed by 2 double faults in the second set: this is when she smashed her racket (automatic penalty), which totaled SIX at that time. She was her own worst enemy

Asto 'coaching' this needs to change. What other sport does NOT allow coaches to coach during play? Ridiculous rule


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

Actually no, if you had watched the match, first set loss, was to get to know the other opponent and how she played in this kinda setting. They had already played before so they knew each others tactics. First set was to wear down the opponent. Second set she was up 3-1, untill the coaching call and that right there rattle her, then she lost the next point to bring the set to 3-2, at the switch of is when she double faulted give the next points to make it 3-3, when she broke the racket in that round, the opponent was given already a 15-0 advantage in this point on Naomi serve, which Serena said she was robbed, then the berating of the ump was the final straw on the camels back, which she lost a total point bringing the total to 3-4, Serena came back with a major strike cause she was pissed 4-4, then she argued with the ump again calling him a "Thief" cause of the (15-0) point, that when she lost the the point going to 4-5, then it went to Naomi to finish it off for the win....


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Actually no, if you had watched the match, first set loss, was to get to know the other opponent and how she played in this kinda setting.


You are full of shit.

*NOBODY* drops the first set for* ANY* reason other than they got their ass kicked...*ESPECIALLY* in women's tennis where you only play a best of 3, not a best of 5.

That's the dumbest bullshit excuse I've ever heard about any sport in my life.



BudmanTX said:


> Second set she was up 3-1, untill the coaching call and that right there rattle her,


Most cheaters do get rattled when they get caught. She has nobody to blame but herself. Her coach even admitted they were cheating, so that's all on her. You can't blame the official for calling cheating when they were in fact fucking cheating.

That's like blaming the official for calling pass interference when the defensive back flat out tackled the fucking receiver before the ball got there.

Yet another stupid, moronic, bird brained excuse on your part.



BudmanTX said:


> at the switch of is when she double faulted give the next points to make it 3-3, when she broke the racket in that round, the opponent was given already a 15-0 advantage


Yet again you're blaming the official for calling a fucking rule. He didn't *"GIVE"* Naomi a god damned thing. He *PENALIZED* Serena for *BREAKING THE FUCKING RULES YET AGAIN*.



BudmanTX said:


> then the berating of the ump was the final straw on the camels back, which she lost a total point bringing the total to 3-4, Serena came back with a major strike cause she was pissed 4-4, then she argued with the ump again calling him a "Thief" cause of the (15-0) point, that when she lost the the point going to 4-5, then it went to Naomi to finish it off for the win....


The common denominator is all of that is: *SERENA* and her cheating and big fucking mouth.

If she had just shut the fuck up and played tennis, we're not having this conversation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

really i'm surprised we are.....i thought it was a great match and i give props to Naomi for winning it despite the drama that took place on Serena's part....

all i did was just explain the match, and yes some player to give up the first set to take the second set by storm, when you do that it takes all the wind out of the opponent, many player have done it, from Martinia, Steffi, Chrissy, and many others, and they all been coached from the stands, this is just one of the first time it's been called on, that's it. Even on the men side there is coaching from the stands......it comes to the single item "coaching" in tennis from the stands, and this match is what brought it to light...now the players association and the WTA is looking more into it....

now jumping on the UMP's honestly it should have been done, but there is a problem, when the men do it, they don't get penalized or it they do, they don't get 1 game lose because of it, even Johnny Mac did get a game lose for all the ones he's done to the UMPs, he may have gotten fined, but that a far as it gotten, now i have seen auto forfeit of the match but that only when things get real serious with the player and the ump....


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> all i did was just explain the match


No, you didn't.

You made excuses for Serena getting her ass kicked and tried to put it all off on the official for why she lost.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 12, 2018)

In spite of all the tournament pundant apologists (and Billy Jean King), even Martina Navratalova called Serena out.

Serena repeatedly demanding an apology only proves how privileged and entitled she thinks she is. SHE owes Naomi a PUBLIC apology 

also using the excuse that the men get away with it to the umpire is just another tantrum mindblower 

BTW, her coach said ALL coaches cheat (I did not hear him say we were cheating).They probably do, BUT, why is this the only sport where coaches are PROHIBITED from coaching?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2019)

She got through #1 seed Halep without too much trouble.
~ Fingers crossed ~


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 21, 2019)

She played a helluva match.

That she performed as well as she did carrying an extra 25 to 30 pounds is a testament to her strength, skill and determination.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

Serena Williams is a force of nature. When she's on her game she's unstoppable!

That said, no one wins them all and temper tantrums are unnecessary and unprofessional.

The sport doesn't need another McEnroe.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

I heard on the BBC that it had been a long time since a first timer won back to back majors. Didn't watch any of it myself.


----------



## mezzomario (Feb 5, 2019)

she is legend of tennis for me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

Hopefully the Open will go down without any drama & she's looking pretty formidable now after the Sharapova match.
I'm all in it for the game & love it when she's on hers.

BTW, it looks like she has trimmed down some which should definitely help with her agility.

Fingers crossed for her & Singles G/S #24.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

There is some sort of record if she wins. Oldest champ maybe?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> There is some sort of record if she wins. Oldest champ maybe?


Margaret Court has the most with 24 G/S singles trophys.
Serena has 23 at this point and is still playing very strong.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Margaret Court has the most with 24 G/S singles trophys.
> Serena has 23 at this point and is still playing very strong.


I saw some of the highlights. Dropped a set, but stormed back.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

6-1, 6-1 against Sharapova is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 6-1, 6-1 against Sharapova is nothing to sneeze at.


That was the first round, right? How did those two meet that early?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> That was the first round, right? How did those two meet that early?


Just luck of the draw I understand but the odds were pretty much against it.
Then again Serena's record when playing Maria is very lopsided to Serena's side.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 30, 2019)

Anybody see her match with Maria Sharipova at the US Open? Mike Tyson was there. Im thinking he wouldn't get in the ring her. She looks like a offensive lineman


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2019)

Straight sets again today.
But it was really tough to go through the slow mo of her rolling her ankle - that even makes mine hurt!


----------

